# Limit of Gulf flounder 2-9-11



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Transplanted from the gulf Guys I would sue BP for this crap

The Gulf flounder are rare here this time of the year especially in this neck of the woods.


Who knows? anyhow they ended up here.

I know one commercial guy taking 300-400 lbs. per night he says it has been a gold mine since December.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice catch. What area were you fisihing? It seemed like I stuck a lot more gulf flounder than usual back in November.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

But how can that possibly be. Maybe the flounder are eating tar balls and reproducing monster flounder in record numbers. That oil spill was suppose to ruin the fishing here for the future of our lives. Just look what it's done to the Snapper so far. (The water is turning red with them). And the waters are so tainted from the spill. I've never seen the water this clear in years in the bays after all the rain we've had. Come on nay Sayers lets hear it!!!!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I figure them fishes are moving in where they didn't before to either get away from the oil that is ruining their usual areas or to look for something to eat because oil killed or tainted the food they would usually eat. 

While some effects of the gianormous amount of oil still in the water may be instantaneous, many will take some time to realize and last for years. That concludes my nay saying. For now...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Todd said:


> I figure them fishes are moving in where they didn't before to either get away from the oil that is ruining their usual areas or to look for something to eat because oil killed or tainted the food they would usually eat.
> 
> While some effects of the gianormous amount of oil still in the water may be instantaneous, many will take some time to realize and last for years. That concludes my nay saying. For now...


Yes i noticed all the dead bait and tons of fish that have been washiing up on the beaches since the spill. Nothing so far, And nothing on tthe bottom either..WELL!!!!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Well, I figure there is an easy way to figure out what may happen. We can get you a fresh couple of pints of crude. Use it as creamer in your coffee, salad dressing, tooth paste, etc on a daily basis and then we will watch and see if you keel over immediately or if it takes a little bit of time.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*dead fish*

no fish kills huh didnt bother going over to LA after the spill did you there Lark. Oils is good for fish makes them fry up tasty


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Todd, The truent officers are watching PFF you know...


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*Colder Months*

Oil will naturally sink to the Bottom in colder water in the winter time.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*I*

Caught these guys on the East coast of fl. usually not as common as the Southern Flounder. From my understanding there shouldn't bee any flounder inland until the Spring run. Seems as though they have taken refuge here.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Great report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post! It sure has been a dry spell on fishing reports with pics. I can imagine the fun you had catching that bag and I feel a tad bit envious. Keep having fun and keep the reports coming.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*I still*

Have friends and family still that way hopefully things will get better.
Now Govt. is talking Offshore drilling with the Oil rigs here on the east coast.
from3-10 mi in state waters, in the gulf state waters extend out to 100mi.
Hope this doesn't happen, even if there is not a disaster like the one last year. I think there is a small amount of seepage anyway. Cannot be good for the environment. I think they should close all Fl.La.Tx. drilling and move it to Alaska!

Enough about the Oil soapbox..... blah blah blah it is what it is.

There are good numbers here along with Shrimping and Snook if anyone gets this way i will put you on some.

Thinking of shrimping tomorrow night in the river. If i do i will post up some pic's


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

LOL at Sealark - went off without the facts


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

whyworry said:


> LOL at Sealark - went off without the facts


 Yes I did, But I still say there will be a normal fishing here in the Pensacola area for the coming years with no problems from the spill. I just saw on the news where the Coast Guard is saying that the cleanup crews are causing more harm to the environment in the panhandle area than good and they should cease the cleanups and let the natural actions take care of the remaining oils. I might add like nature has for millions of years. Hey I'll be the first one to admit I was wrong if there are problems in the future. I just haven't seen any so far before,during or after the spill to the fish populations or on the bottom of the ocean offshore here in the Pensacola area.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

*Scientist finds Gulf bottom still oily, dead*

"the oil isn't degrading as hoped and has decimated life on parts of the sea floor."

excerpt taken from recent article


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

And nobody sees a commercial guy taking 300-400 lbs a night as a problem? Wish I could.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

flappininthebreeze said:


> And nobody sees a commercial guy taking 300-400 lbs a night as a problem? Wish I could.


Don't believe everything you read on here. Especially if Jigmaster posted it.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Death From Above said:


> Don't believe everything you read on here. Especially if Jigmaster posted it.


Must have missed this one!
I totally thought "Douche From Above"(DFA)

Crawled back into his hole. Or under his rock which ever it was.


Don't make me devastate the Fish populations even more just to get my point across!!!
Yes that's right even the Flounder DFA might have gotten! you gotta beat the man to be the Man!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

DFA, Haha!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

sealark said:


> Yes I did, But I still say there will be a normal fishing here in the Pensacola area for the coming years with no problems from the spill. I just saw on the news where the Coast Guard is saying that the cleanup crews are causing more harm to the environment in the panhandle area than good and they should cease the cleanups and let the natural actions take care of the remaining oils. I might add like nature has for millions of years. Hey I'll be the first one to admit I was wrong if there are problems in the future. I just haven't seen any so far before,during or after the spill to the fish populations or on the bottom of the ocean offshore here in the Pensacola area.:thumbup::thumbup:


Sealark,
There are a lot of charter boat Capt's, and dep people that i have talked to. The oil might not of effected the fishing and such yet but in future years to come when the hatch lings are polluted because of the oil and the coral, and natural bottom is dead and doesn't have any living organisms we will see then. It may take 4 to 5 years but i see it happening. You are always the guy that says millions millions of gallons of oil split in the gulf and "The sky is falling" We will see.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Todd said:


> *Scientist finds Gulf bottom still oily, dead*
> 
> "the oil isn't degrading as hoped and has decimated life on parts of the sea floor."
> 
> excerpt taken from recent article


There you go SeaLark.


----------

